# Ball Pythons > BP Husbandry >  Tub Sizes?

## RR - Mackenzie

Hi,

I was wondering what size (preferably quart) tubs you use for your:

Hatchlings
Juveniles
Adults

Thanks for any help or information. I can't find much on the subject of tub sizes, though.

~ Mac

----------


## Oxylepy

It seems that a lot of people use the following guideline:

6qt for hatchlings
12qt for juveniles
30ish (depends on the tub) qt for adult males, mid sized females
41qt for large females

Or so I've seen.

Usually thats something allong the lines of up to 200g, 2-500g, 500-2000g, 2000+g

As for me: I use a 12qt for new snakes, then throw them into a 32qt, since I dont have any snakes large enough to warrant a CB70 I havent moved up there yet, but pretty soon I'm going to build a hatchling/juv rack and then a CB70 rack.

----------


## Erratum

Are those volumes correct?

41 qt seems awfully small for a large female. That's just over 10 gallons. Keeping a large female in a 3'x18"x18" enclosure would be 40 gallons.

Granted, you don't need 18 inches of height, but even halving the height is over 20 gallons.

----------


## snakesRkewl

6 qt for hatchlings
15qt for 150 gram to 400 grams
28qt rack for all mid size snakes
34 and 40qt tubs for breeding females.

----------


## Erratum

I guess that's the standard, then.

Sorry to question you, just seems very small for a large snake. I understand the necessity of saving space, when you have hundreds of snakes in a rack system, I just don't see them having much space to move around.

----------


## Jay_Bunny

> Are those volumes correct?
> 
> 41 qt seems awfully small for a large female. That's just over 10 gallons. Keeping a large female in a 3'x18"x18" enclosure would be 40 gallons.
> 
> Granted, you don't need 18 inches of height, but even halving the height is over 20 gallons.


Yes, but that 18 inches of height that is unneeded adds to the size of a tank. A 41qt tub has more floor space than a 10g tank. A 10g tank is usually around 20" long, 10" wide, and 12" tall. A 41qt tub adds another 10 inches in length and provide much more space.

----------

Erratum (07-06-2010)

----------


## Freakie_frog

here check this out.. I did some pics for someone else asking this very same question. 
http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showthread.php?t=118958

----------

Erratum (07-06-2010)

----------


## Jay_Bunny

I personally use...

16qt tubs for Hatchling - 500g
32qt tubs for 501 - 1000g
41qt tubs for 1001g+

Though right now my 41qt rack stopped working and I moved all my females into 32qt tubs. They are still eating fine.

----------


## RR - Mackenzie

Thanks everyone! 

It was all a great help.  :Smile: 

~ Mac

----------


## mechnut450

i must be a bad snake keeper lol I used either 28,34,41 qt tubs when I can find them started with 28 then moved to the 34 ( still got a couple)  but mostly  40 qt tubs( as I can find them).

but for the most part I keep a my bp in a 40qt  tub  from day one I get them . I offer hids and deeper aspen to make it feel smaller.

----------


## Erratum

> Yes, but that 18 inches of height that is unneeded adds to the size of a tank. A 41qt tub has more floor space than a 10g tank. A 10g tank is usually around 20" long, 10" wide, and 12" tall. A 41qt tub adds another 10 inches in length and provide much more space.


Thanks for the clarification.

Also, thanks for the pictures Freakie_frog. Helped put this into perspective.

----------


## RR - Mackenzie

:Smile: 

I'm glad people can help each other like this on Ball-Pythons.net.  :Very Happy: 

~ Mac

----------


## BallsUnlimited

6qt tubs for hatchling
16qt tubs f200 - 600g
32qt tubs for 601 - 1200g
41qt tubs for 1201g+

this also varies due to the individual snake.  :Good Job:

----------


## qinw

i know nth abt qt tub size.. but im keeping my 2.5ft and 900g ball in a 33''(L) x 22''(W) x 7''(H) tub which i brought in ikea.. is it okay?  :Smile:

----------


## snakesRkewl

> i know nth abt qt tub size.. but im keeping my 2.5ft and 900g ball in a 33''(L) x 22''(W) x 7''(H) tub which i brought in ikea.. is it okay?


Yes that's fine for your snake.
Make sure it has a nice tight fitting hide or two and maybe some fake plants to help it feel secure.

----------


## SnakeKB

Im making my rack this week and gonna be using Sterilite 28tq containers. Should be good till the females get bigger then ill make a breeder rack with 41qt containers.

----------


## RR - Mackenzie

Thank so much everyone!

It was a great help, and I'm glad I asked here  :Smile: 

~ Mac

----------

